# Precipitação Intensa na zona de Sintra - 21-03-2010



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2010 às 11:18)

Um pequeno relato do sucedido.



É de realçar os *32,7mm* registados aqui em Mira-Sintra em pouco mais de 1h, enquanto que a estação de Queluz, por exemplo, pouco passou de 1mm.

Queluz dista cerca de 8km do meu local de residência.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2010 às 11:46)

Porreiro pá


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2010 às 12:10)

Boa reportagem.

Esse aguaceiro foi acompanhado de trovoada?


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2010 às 12:48)

Sim *Dan*, houve trovoada, ainda que durante pouco tempo.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Mar 2010 às 03:54)

Interessante ou nem por isso!  

Essa área, de acordo com o radar, estava bem saturada!

Nesse momento, ainda a descansar de uma noite de serviço, levei com essa mancha, não com tanta intensidade, mas foi além de um simples raspão na zona a avaliar pelo ruído que provacava. 
Não ouvi trovoada, apenas precipitação bem forte.


----------



## actioman (23 Mar 2010 às 10:34)

Bom registo Gilmet! Águinha por todos os lados! A pessoa que aparece no filme com o carro avariado é que teve "pontaria" para lhe acontecer uma situação assim!


----------



## MSantos (23 Mar 2010 às 11:24)

Bom registo Gil

Defacto quase 32mm numa hora é um valor bastante elevado, nem quero imaginar se tivesse continuado a chover assim por mais 2 ou 3 horas ia  causar grandes problemas


----------



## Veterano (23 Mar 2010 às 11:31)

Grande reportagem, Gil, são eventos que merecem um testemunho.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mar 2010 às 22:26)

Excelente reportagem.


----------



## Vince (24 Mar 2010 às 01:10)

Por coincidência, testemunhei pessoalmente este pequeno dilúvio pois estava naquela zona. O que foi mais surpreendente é que no sat era uma pequena célula que ninguém dava nada por ela, na altura fiquei verdadeiramente estupefacto pois tinha estado pouco antes a ver modelos e satélite e não esperava nada daquilo.

Nem sempre há estações para registar estas coisas tão localizadas, desta vez havia, a do Gil


----------



## Chingula (24 Mar 2010 às 19:00)

Vince disse:


> Por coincidência, testemunhei pessoalmente este pequeno dilúvio pois estava naquela zona. O que foi mais surpreendente é que no sat era uma pequena célula que ninguém dava nada por ela, na altura fiquei verdadeiramente estupefacto pois tinha estado pouco antes a ver modelos e satélite e não esperava nada daquilo.
> 
> Nem sempre há estações para registar estas coisas tão localizadas, desta vez havia, a do Gil



E sem intenção maldosa...é caso para perguntar se os modelos (dos Senhores tão criticos em relação a 20 de Fevereiro) apanharam a situação?...
Os fenómenos convectivos em certas situações....a quantidade da precipitação associada e o local da ocorrência são o diabo!!!


----------



## Knyght (24 Mar 2010 às 22:46)

*Chingula* Meu caro amigo se essa boca foi para mim e outros digo-lhe que choveu um terço apenas que choveu na Madeira (na Madeira choveu em 12h dia 20 350mm), uma semana após tivemos precipitação dessa ordem com tudo entupido. Como em vários dias de Janeiro e outros tantos de Dezembro... E ainda tens coragem de dizer isso?

Vocês tem radares será que não dava para prever de certeza dava talvez estavam era outra vez a dormir de dia...

(E digo mais uma coisa só tenho pena de não recuar o Hirlam...)


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2010 às 23:12)

Knyght disse:


> *Chingula* Meu caro amigo se essa boca foi para mim e outros digo-lhe que choveu um terço apenas que choveu na Madeira (na Madeira choveu em 12h dia 20 350mm), uma semana após tivemos precipitação dessa ordem com tudo entupido. Como em vários dias de Janeiro e outros tantos de Dezembro... E ainda tens coragem de dizer isso?
> 
> Vocês tem radares será que não dava para prever de certeza dava talvez estavam era outra vez a dormir de dia...
> 
> (E digo mais uma coisa só tenho pena de não recuar o Hirlam...)



Knyght,

Em primeiro lugar não se pode comparar esta precipitação à ocorrida na Madeira.
São coisas completamente diferentes. Na Madeira foi muita chuva, distribuída em longo de horas. No Cacém foram 30mm em minutos. 

Depois, fenómenos convectivos são totalmente imprevisíveis e de difícil previsão. Não há modelo nenhum que o faça na precisão. Prevêem o CAPE, o LI, a região onde podem ocorrer os fenómenos mais extremos, mas nunca com uma exactidão tal, ao ponto de dizer que vai cair um diluvio (30mm em menos de meia hora) na baixa do Funchal e em São Martinho (5km ao lado) apenas uns pingos. (Referi essas duas localidades como exemplo entre o Cacém e Queluz. No Cacém foi o que foi, enquanto que em Queluz quase nem choveu).

Além disso, são fenómenos tão rápidos, que nem o radar pode ajudar muito.
Quem estivesse a acompanhar as imagens de satélite, não dava pela nebulosidade que estava na região. No entanto, em minutos, desenvolveu-se uma célula potente que fez cair aquele diluvio.
E tão depressa como se formou, desapareceu.
Estamos a falar de fenómenos cujo tempo de vida às vezes nem chega a uma hora (entre o seu desenvolvimento exponencial, chuva diluviana e a sua morte).

E nesse dia houve casos pontuais cuja intensidade foi muito maior. Pelo radar se vê que em algumas zonas do Alentejo poderão ter caído mais de 60mm em minutos, enquanto que 3km ao lado nem choveu.


----------



## Knyght (24 Mar 2010 às 23:16)

Foi mais grave então? Aposto que vais ter a coragem de dizer isso...


----------



## Chingula (24 Mar 2010 às 23:20)

Knyght disse:


> *Chingula* Meu caro amigo se essa boca foi para mim e outros digo-lhe que choveu um terço apenas que choveu na Madeira (na Madeira choveu em 12h dia 20 350mm), uma semana após tivemos precipitação dessa ordem com tudo entupido. Como em vários dias de Janeiro e outros tantos de Dezembro... E ainda tens coragem de dizer isso?
> 
> Vocês tem radares será que não dava para prever de certeza dava talvez estavam era outra vez a dormir de dia...
> 
> (E digo mais uma coisa só tenho pena de não recuar o Hirlam...)



Talvez não me faça compreender...uma coisa são as Pessoas e outra coisa são os modelos fisico-matemáticos que são elaborados por Técnicos Humanos...mas que por melhores equações e por melhores informações de base disponíveis, ainda não conseguem "agarrar" a totalidade dos fenómenos....e outra coisa ainda, também a considerar, é a capacidade de quem faz previsões ou tem de interpretar as *várias projecções *que os modelos apontam, de escolher sempre a melhor opção. Hoje com o caudal de informação...parece tudo mais fácil mas não é...quantas vezes os modelos apontam para quantidades elevadas de precipitação e depois nada ocorre...sendo o inverso também verdade.
Apenas achei, como em outras situações de forte convecção potencial...que o caso que aconteceu em Agualva Cacém...podia ter acontecido em Lisboa e como se sabe nesse dia em Lisboa, não ocorreu precipitação...pois se tem sido em Lisboa a Comunicação Social, e não só, não se calava...
A postura que recomendo ao mais sábio ou ao mais ignorante...nestas coisas da ciência e da meteorologia em particular é a humildade....pois sabemos (todos) ainda muito pouco.
Com amizade


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2010 às 23:20)

Knyght disse:


> Foi mais grave então? Aposto que vais ter a coragem de dizer isso...





O que é que foi mais grave?
Nem percebo a pergunta. Falei apenas de modelos e previsão.


----------



## Knyght (24 Mar 2010 às 23:38)

*André*
Mais do que eu deves saber muito bem que há modelos de 2,5º, de 0,5º, de 0,2º, e de 0.01º

Abaixo dos 0,5º tem de obrigatóriamente entrar o radar nos dados além de aumentar o detalhe da orografia...


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2010 às 00:16)

Knyght disse:


> *André*
> Mais do que eu deves saber muito bem que há modelos de 2,5º, de 0,5º, de 0,2º, e de 0.01º
> 
> Abaixo dos 0,5º tem de obrigatóriamente entrar o radar nos dados além de aumentar o detalhe da orografia...



Knyght,
Uma coisa é acompanhares através do satélite e do radar, um centro depressionário com uma frente associada, em que a cada actualização de modelos, introduzes dos dados de satélite e de radar, tendo em conta a orografia do terreno. Aí os dados de radar são essenciais na actualização das previsões.

Outra é a partir do radar querer prever a localização exacta onde as células convectivas vão nascer e causar chuva.
Tu pelo radar podes acompanhar, a partir do momento em que a célula comece a originar precipitação, o desenrolar da sua actividade.
Mas se a célula se formar sobre ti, quando o radar indica precipitação, ela já está a cair sobre ti. 

Nesse aspecto o que contam são os modelos matemáticos de previsão. E mesmo esses não são precisos e exactos o suficiente para prever que no Cacém fosse cair uma carga de água, e ao lado em Queluz apenas pingasse.


----------



## vitamos (25 Mar 2010 às 09:42)

Há aqui ainda muita confusão em relação àquilo que é um radar meteorológico. Um radar meteorológico pode apenas permitir estimar em situações muito específicas a queda de precipitação num dado local com 1 ou 2h de antecedência! O radar não é um modelo e a introdução dos dados de radares a nível global em modelos encontra-se em fase de implementação. Em situações convectivas específicas o radar vale no entanto o que vale. 
A questão orográfica é um ponto que merece sempre uma nota adicional. Nem mesmo os modelos de malha mais apertada (5km ou menos) permitem uma definição orográfica precisa. No entanto é certo que a malha mais apertada permite uma aproximação mais fidedigna. No entanto esta aproximação pode traduzir-se em diferenças ainda de várias dezenas de metros. Resta a quem vê os modelos saber contar com as eventuais incidências locais, sabendo contudo que cada evento é um evento diferente.


----------



## rozzo (25 Mar 2010 às 11:31)

Knyght disse:


> *André*
> Mais do que eu deves saber muito bem que há modelos de 2,5º, de 0,5º, de 0,2º, e de 0.01º
> 
> Abaixo dos 0,5º tem de obrigatóriamente entrar o radar nos dados além de aumentar o detalhe da orografia...



Mas que confusão vai aí!
Parece que estás revoltado com tudo e todos, a atirar em todas as direcções, sem pensar bem no que estás a dizer!
Calma contigo rapaz!


Como disse e bem o Vitamos, a entrada de dados radar nos modelos ainda não é uma realidade consolidada do dia-a-dia. E por favor, à escala de tempo útil de uma previsão de um modelo, que tem isso a ver com o caso deste tópico?
Iam correr um modelo em 10 minutos para prever o que na verdade já lá estava no radar? Faz algum sentido?! 

E em relação ao que disse o Chingula, se fosse em Lisboa, realmente há um bom exemplo, penso que em Outubro de 2008? Espero não estar a fazer confusão, mas houve uma célula deste tipo, muito rápida e localizada que deu imensos prejuízos em áreas limitadas de Lisboa, com um dilúvio deste tipo. Alguém a poderia prever? Nem em sonhos!


----------



## blood4 (25 Mar 2010 às 21:52)

Knyght disse:


> Foi mais grave então? Aposto que vais ter a coragem de dizer isso...



pode não ter sido
mas 30 mm tambem só viste uma vez superior a esse valor uma vez


----------



## Knyght (26 Mar 2010 às 02:24)

Se fores ao acumulado do Arieiro garanto-te que houve muitas horas deste inverno que tivemos precipitação acima disso.


----------

